# Coxy's Kitchen - Mexican Chilli Chicken



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

For all you chicken lovers heres another recipe I love.

Mainly used as my evening meal

What you will need (for 3-4 portions - depending on your appetite !)

2 large chicken breasts (400g chicken)

1 green pepper

olive oil

1 onion

1 tin of chopped tomatoes (400g)

1 tin of kidney beans (400g) - I use kidney beans in chilli sauce (morrisons)

Water - 3/4 of a pint (150 ml)

Tomato puree (1 tablespoon)

Chilli powder - very little

Herbs (mixed herbs - little)

1 deep frying pan or wok (i use the wok)

Cooking instructions

First of all prepare your food, dice your green pepper, chop your onion and cut your chicken in to chunks (10 or 12 chunks per breast)

Heat 1 table spoon of olive oil in your wok or frying pan

add your chicken and chopped onions and fry for 8-10 minutes until golden.

Sprinkle in some herbs and chilli powder (go easy on both as you dont want to destroy all the flavour!) and fry for another minute

Add the pepper, tomatoes and kidney beans, 1 tablespoon of tomato puree and water and leave to simmer for 15-20 minutes stirring occasionally until it thickens.

Then serve ! - I usually have ine with a few tortilla chips and rice or tortilla chips and tortilla wraps.

Enjoy guys.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds nice mate, i think i will try it


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fvcking good recipe mate! Just made a big ol' pan full and it was great, reps!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

will be trying this tomorrow mate,, nice one


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks nice, I'll try it out next week mate!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks lovely


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys - and enjoy !


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i MADE IT as well mate very nice


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Very similar to something I already make. Schwartz do a chilli chicken spice mix which is what I usually use. It bumps the cals/carbs up slightly, but I substitute 100g of the tomatoes for 125g (1/4 jar) of Sainsbury's tomato & chili pasta sauce.

If I'm cheating, I make a smaller amount and also stick in half a tin of Heinz chili or Mexican beans (not to be recommended, though - ludicrously high in sugar carbs).

I'm struggling to find a medium hot chili powder, though. I find mild too wimpy, but I'm not brave enough for hot. At the moment, I'm using a mix of mild, paprika (which I love - try it, it adds a lovely smoky flavour) and cayenne. Works fine (except last time when I rather OD'd on the cayenne!)

And I've learnt not to keep my savoury spices with the sweet ones now, after a particularly nasty cayenne in porridge incident (well, it was right next to the cinnamon, and I wasn't exactly awake at the time! Let's just say I was after the first mouthful!:laugh


----------

